# Custom tank builders



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am just too darn busy for a plywood build, and i want my big tank. It will need to be build on site. 

if any one has any company in mind let me know through pm or just post here 

Alex


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am not quite sure what you mean company. You want a glass tank company or a company that can build you a plywood tank? Beside most company don't do build on site unless it is really big to transport, it would cost too much to have a build on site.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I am not even looking for a company. I would prefer plywood but glass is easier... if any one out there wants to build it for me, thats fine. It dosnt have to be a company


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex, you can get a 6'/3'/28" in your door. you can get through with any 28" height tank througb your door without any problem. On site build is very expensive.

If under 300g, you should look into buying one than building one.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i can make it through the door, but not down the stairs..... thats the thing. I would have to take out our tenants wall


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Alex
What size tank are you wanting - exactly ?
Rough dimensions - gallonage ?
I may be able to give some info if I know what size you're looking for.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i am looking for a tank 3' wide, 8' long, 30" tall. so roughly 400 gallons.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

You might want to talk to Chris from king ed's. He's pretty handy with DIY tanks and ponds.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

That's huge. Sorry, can't help you there.


----------

